# What to eat at lunch time any ideas



## Alison Jane (Aug 3, 2018)

I have been eating wholemeal pitta bread and a banana for lunch which my nurse thought was a good choice but my blood glucose was really high, has anyone got any ideas?


----------



## Martin Canty (Aug 3, 2018)

Hi Alison,

That will definitely be a problem for T2's, both items are very high in carbs & the banana in particular will spike BG..... plain yogurt or salad might work out better for you.... You might check out the thread "What did you eat yesterday" for ideas...
https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/what-did-you-eat-yesterday.30349/


----------



## Mark T (Aug 3, 2018)

Try salads with some good protein (chicken, salmon, etc) and healthy fats (seeds, nuts).  That might keep your Nurse happy and your BG's more in line.  Salad's don't have to be boring, my works canteen often serves cauliflower as part of their salads dusted with paprika! (actually cooled mixed baked veg makes a good salad).

Fruit is good for certain vitamins, but you need to watch the portion size.  Some vegetables have a good selection of vitamins also - Broccoli as an example.


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2018)

Your nurse is obviously wedded to the NHS_ Eatwell _diet which certainly doesn't do anyone with T2D any favours, in fact it probably doesn't do much for anyone's health.
Mark and Martin have posted good advice. Yoghurt with berries or nuts is a good option, but you have to be careful with your choice of yoghurt as some are quite high in carbs (=Sugar) and the low carb ones can be a bit hard to find on the shelves.
Cold meats/fowl are an option for you and you can add some salad, olives, pickled onions. If you fancy a sweet treat as a pudding a no-sugar jelly with berries in it might be worth thinking about.


----------



## Radders (Aug 4, 2018)

You could try swapping for a low carb pitta such as these fhttp://www.lowcarbmegastore.com/cgi...s-Pita-Bread---6-Pack-227g-LR072.html#SID=105 and adding peanut butter. I find that this slows down the absorption of the carbs in the banana but I would only ever use a small one or half a large one. 
Personally I don’t have time to eat a salad at lunchtime as I like to go for a walk after eating so I just have a graze box (I choose the ones with fewer carbs) a couple of pieces of cheese and a small apple, plum or couple of apricots.


----------



## Alison Jane (Aug 4, 2018)

Thanks everyone for the advice my nurse said about a jacket potatoe is that bad as well?


----------



## Pine Marten (Aug 4, 2018)

Alison Jane said:


> Thanks everyone for the advice my nurse said about a jacket potatoe is that bad as well?


Yes! Starchy carbs such as potatoes, pasta, rice and bread are the worst culprits, which is why it's best to reduce/cut out these foods. As others have said, salads, meats, cheese, nuts and so on are better for you. Do you test before, and two hours after, meals?


----------



## Martin Canty (Aug 4, 2018)

Alison Jane said:


> Thanks everyone for the advice my nurse said about a jacket potatoe is that bad as well?


Oh, man, fire the nurse...... Baked potatoes tend to be made from the nice starchy fluffy varieties....


----------



## Alister (Aug 4, 2018)

How about some nice tasty fish (there are some interesting tins out there I particularly like the mackerel in spicy tomato carb 4.2g per 100) perhaps on a slice of toast, Burgen seems to be the recommended bread variety here & works for me


----------



## Drummer (Aug 4, 2018)

That nurse is off her trolley.
As a diabetic you do not process carbs well -  so she is advising you to eat some of the highest carb foods available - you should take note of her advice, and then do the exact opposite.
I don't eat lunch these days as I eat early and late as that is what my meter shows is a good idea - but I will be leaving early tomorrow morning so will take some boiled eggs, coleslaw ready mixed salad, radishes cucumber and celery, a small bottle of oil and vinegar dressing and some cheese. Later in the day I will either find some cooked meat or perhaps some fish from a chip shop - I do not eat the batter.
I do not eat bread, rice, potatoes, porridge, pasta, no densely starchy vegetables or particularly sugary fruits - I set a limit of 10 percent carbs for almost everything, but do have a small amount of high cocoa chocolate once in a while. My readings for blood glucose and Hba1c are all good, and as I lose weight I hope they will become better than good.


----------



## CathyB (Aug 4, 2018)

Have you tried Burgen bread?  It’s a low carb soya and linseed, I use it for toast or to make a sandwich when I need something quick and easy.  Another thing I make is a crust less quiche with bacon or ham, a little onion, cheese and tomato, this serves as either a snack or I can have a bigger wedge for lunch with a little salad.


----------



## SB2015 (Aug 5, 2018)

CathyB said:


> Have you tried Burgen bread?  It’s a low carb soya and linseed, I use it for toast or to make a sandwich when I need something quick and easy.  Another thing I make is a crust less quiche with bacon or ham, a little onion, cheese and tomato, this serves as either a snack or I can have a bigger wedge for lunch with a little salad.


Just found these in Sainsbury’s, and now making them as well.
An obvious way of reducing carbs, so obvious I had never thought of it!!


----------



## Sally W (Aug 5, 2018)

If you make a large pan of roasted veg: peppers; aubergines; Swiss chard; courgettes etc with dinner one evening you can eat those cold with chicken, cheese or fish for lunch. I do this sometimes as I get fed up with salad.


----------



## Flower (Aug 5, 2018)

Along the same lines as crustless quiche could you make a frittata with whatever vegetables/cheeses and bits pieces you like thrown in. It keeps in the fridge for a few days and you can cut a slice for work. It keeps its shape and is filling.


----------



## Alison Jane (Aug 9, 2018)

Pine Marten said:


> Yes! Starchy carbs such as potatoes, pasta, rice and bread are the worst culprits, which is why it's best to reduce/cut out these foods. As others have said, salads, meats, cheese, nuts and so on are better for you. Do you test before, and two hours after, me
> 
> 
> Pine Marten said:
> ...


Thanks Pine Martin


----------



## Alison Jane (Aug 9, 2018)

CathyB said:


> Have you tried Burgen bread?  It’s a low carb soya and linseed, I use it for toast or to make a sandwich when I need something quick and easy.  Another thing I make is a crust less quiche with bacon or ham, a little onion, cheese and tomato, this serves as either a snack or I can have a bigger wedge for lunch with a little salad.


where can you get burgen bread from???


----------



## Alison Jane (Aug 9, 2018)

I have been eating mushroom omelette for lunch better results. My Doctor wants to up my Humulin I a little bit more and has taken me off 1GLICLIZIDE in the evening because I was having hypos late at night.


----------



## Robin (Aug 9, 2018)

Alison Jane said:


> where can you get burgen bread from???


Our nearest Sainsburys has it, as does our local co-op, but supermarkets don't tend to be very consistent, so it's a case of keeping an eye out.


----------



## grovesy (Aug 9, 2018)

Robin said:


> Our nearest Sainsburys has it, as does our local co-op, but supermarkets don't tend to be very consistent, so it's a case of keeping an eye out.


My co-op has not sold Burgeon for at least 18 months.


----------



## Pine Marten (Aug 9, 2018)

What Robin and grovesy both said - I usually get mine in Morrisons, but it hasn't been in stock for weeks. When it is in stock I buy two or three at a time.


----------



## grovesy (Aug 9, 2018)

Pine Marten said:


> What Robin and grovesy both said - I usually get mine in Morrisons, but it hasn't been in stock for weeks. When it is in stock I buy two or three at a time.


I usually have a couple in the freezer and I take few slices out at a time.


----------



## CathyB (Aug 9, 2018)

Alison Jane said:


> where can you get burgen bread from???


Any of the main supermarkets do it, I have bought it in Tesco but I usually get it in Sainsbury’s


----------



## Alison Jane (Aug 9, 2018)

CathyB said:


> Any of the main supermarkets do it, I have bought it in Tesco but I usually get it in Sainsbury’s


Thanks Cathy B


----------



## Radders (Aug 9, 2018)

CathyB said:


> Any of the main supermarkets do it, I have bought it in Tesco but I usually get it in Sainsbury’s


Not everywhere. We trawled every supermarket in a 5 mile radius of our two Cheshire campsites last week and didn’t find any!


----------

